# Fingering exersize for beginers



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Ya got ta start out right.. Here is an upclose look at one...
These are my new pickups, that happen to be in the mail from the UK, and the trackin # says they are already on us soil...


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Ya got ta start out right.. Here is an upclose look at one...
> These are my new pickups, that happen to be in the mail from the UK, and the trackin # says they are already on us soil...


Hope they have single coil too. Hate to buy new pick guards.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

some of thier best ones are single coil...
http://www.bareknucklepickups.co.uk/main/


----------

